# December 2013 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to December's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Setsuna!*

Setsuna (9 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sparrowhawk (9 votes)


----------



## Mike

BeautifulBetta123 (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mo (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

DragonFish (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mahachai (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

carbonxxkidd (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Junglist (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

lilchiwolf (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

registereduser (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

coolprave (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

LeoTheLakerBetta (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

inuudo (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tappy4me (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

AyalaCookiejar (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

jeaninel (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Karebear13 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Goldie2nd (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sena Hansler (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Saphira101 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

madmonahan (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

ktbrew (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Viva (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

happypappy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

small fry (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

amyteee (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Myates (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hahenry22 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Dmsantana (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

FishyFishy89 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

meganlbetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hallyx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

n3wport (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

whimsicalbrainpan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettaluver14 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hershey (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Perry the platypus (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bryanacute (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

txbettaowner (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta lover1507 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tikibirds (0 votes)


----------



## registereduser

WOOT! A tie! I voted for Sparrowhawk's frilly white boy 

I got 3 votes! Thanks to whoever voted for "Q" :-D

Lots of beauties, congrats to all


----------



## lillyandquigly

Congrats everyone!


----------



## bryzy

Didn't get any votes.....


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Oh wow! Thank you to those who voted for Falkor!


----------



## Hopelessaddict101

Administrator said:


> coolprave (3 votes)


Wow! Looks like he has lipstick on!! Cute!!


Congrats to Setsuna


----------



## PinkGuava

I didn't know that you can post photos from aquabid. :-?


----------



## registereduser

PinkGuava said:


> I didn't know that you can post photos from aquabid. :-?


you can as long as you took the photo, there are breeders here who sell on aquabid. which photo did you have in mind?


----------



## PinkGuava

registereduser said:


> you can as long as you took the photo, there are breeders here who sell on aquabid. which photo did you have in mind?


The photo of the wild splenden Setsuna posted looks almost exactly like the work of pibk from aquabid (The similarity of the background and tanks). And I know pibk and him aren't the same person. But my apology if I am wrong.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Either way congrats to Setsuna! 

And woo I tugged in 3 votes! And don't feel bad at all bryana; there was a ton of people this month and it's really hard to choose because they are all really good.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Wow, I got 5 votes! Thanks to all who voted for Tooms! This was fun, I plan on entering again in January...just gotta take a cool photo first! 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## registereduser

PinkGuava said:


> The photo of the wild splenden Setsuna posted looks almost exactly like the work of pibk from aquabid (The similarity of the background and tanks). And I know pibk and him aren't the same person. But my apology if I am wrong.


They do look like the same background......maybe Setsuna didn't know about the rule of not using someone else's photo? This happened a few months ago as well.


----------



## Setsuna

Administrator said:


> Mahachai (5 votes)


I voted for this guy hes not a mahachai hes a smaragdina


----------



## Setsuna

PinkGuava said:


> The photo of the wild splenden Setsuna posted looks almost exactly like the work of pibk from aquabid (The similarity of the background and tanks). And I know pibk and him aren't the same person. But my apology if I am wrong.


Sorry to say but that wild splenden never made it to aquabid i had requested that fish personally but sadly he died few weeks after i got him


----------



## PinkGuava

Setsuna said:


> Sorry to say but that wild splenden never made it to aquabid i had requested that fish personally but sadly he died few weeks after i got him


Sorry to hear that but, yeah I checked with pibk and he confirmed it was a photo taken by him and not from you. He even gave me the original photo too. Either way I won't be blaming you for anything because it was probably a misunderstanding of the rules. 

So I guess it's only fair if we give the win to the next runner up?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Well, it was a tie so the runner-up really isn't the runner-up. They both shared the win lol


----------



## Setsuna

..................it was still a picture of my fish?


----------



## registereduser

Setsuna said:


> ..................it was still a picture of my fish?


Yes but you didn't take the photo. It's really not your fault for not knowing the rules since the rules are not easy to find! Beautiful fish I'm sorry he died


----------



## Setsuna

registereduser said:


> Yes but you didn't take the photo. It's really not your fault for not knowing the rules since the rules are not easy to find! Beautiful fish I'm sorry he died


Well as long as the fish won ^^


----------



## Junglist

I guess Sparrow took this one. Congrats! and thanks to all that took the time to vote


----------



## Mo

Sparrowhawk won, right?


----------



## Mo

Hey, registered user. I have a pic of Q similar to that one


----------



## Perry the platypus

Ooh! >.< 0 votes. Ouch!


----------



## registereduser

Mo said:


> Sparrowhawk won, right?


I would think so......





Mo said:


> Hey, registered user. I have a pic of Q similar to that one


cool!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Mo said:


> Sparrowhawk won, right?


I think Setsuna won the Betta Photo of the Month.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

But Setsuna wasn't aware of the rules saying that you had to take the picture youself. It was still a tie anyways..


----------



## registereduser

This happened a few months ago when someone won using a photo someone else took. 

the rules:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116020&page=5#post1268665


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, RegisteredUser. If only people would follow rules regarding pics and links. *sigh*


----------



## Bluewind

Ack! I swore I entered this! Guess I goofed somehow 

Congrades to the winners! And to everyone else as well. You have all shown how beautiful a betta can be with lots of care and love :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser

I just noticed the thread title says December 2013 when it should say December 2012 :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks so much everyone who voted for my pic of Winter! I can't believe I got third with 7 votes!


----------



## Hallyx

Congratulations, Sparrowhawk.

I've seen some of Setsuna's pictures of her B. imbellis that are even better the wild B. splendens she entered this month. Nice to see more wilds entered and doing well.


----------

